# Symptom spotters -- 3 DPO or more



## yaya

Hi girls

Just wondered if there is anyone else 3 DPO or more who wants to join in some symptom spotting in the 2ww with me? 

I am 4 DPO today so early days yet. No symptoms really yet other than having an emotional meltdown last night in which I was crying and pretty irrational! Not really like me so early in the 2ww. 

Anyone else wanna share?

:hug:

Yaya xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

yaya said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just wondered if there is anyone else 3 DPO or more who wants to join in some symptom spotting in the 2ww with me?
> 
> I am 4 DPO today so early days yet. No symptoms really yet other than having an emotional meltdown last night in which I was crying and pretty irrational! Not really like me so early in the 2ww.
> 
> Anyone else wanna share?
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Yaya xxx


Not 3DPO yet, but sorry you were feeling so down.


----------



## yaya

Thanks hunnie! :hugs: I'm sure you'll be joining in this thread real soon!! :happydance:

:hug:

Yaya xx


----------



## colesmom

Well Im 8 DPO. No symptoms yet, but I usually dont other that being very fatigued which hasnt occured yet. just hoping for a :bfp: sometime soon
Keep me updated on yourself
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## yaya

Hi there Colesmom -- thanks for joining in! 

You sound so relaxed! I'm already biting my nails at 4 DPO!! :rofl:

:hug:

Yaya xx


----------



## miel

well 9 dpo...but i am waiting ..i think for me the biggest sign will be to have NO Spotting at all until my AF is due ( on wenesday the 13th)

YAYA i really hope you feel better sweetie ...we all have melt down:hugs:that why we can have tears to release all that :cry:so it's good to let it out darling:hugs:


----------



## yaya

Hi Miel! 

When do you normally start spotting hun? Fingers x the spotting and the :witch: stay far, far away!! 

:hug:

Yaya xx


----------



## Chris77

yaya said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just wondered if there is anyone else 3 DPO or more who wants to join in some symptom spotting in the 2ww with me?
> 
> I am 4 DPO today so early days yet. No symptoms really yet other than having an emotional meltdown last night in which I was crying and pretty irrational! Not really like me so early in the 2ww.
> 
> Anyone else wanna share?
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Yaya xxx

Oh I do! I do! I THINK I'm about 6 or 7 dpo.

I was uncharacterstically irritable yesterday and the night before. I mean I could really feel the irritability bubbling. Then this morning I wanted to cry.

My boobs aren't sore the way they always are after ovulation


My dinner got me very sick on Tuesday night and threw up.

Having BM's every day (I normally have a BM like 3x a week)


I had a feeling of just "being pregnant" last night and the words I'm pregnant came to mind while watching tv.

I THOUGHT I saw blood on tissue yesterday but it was rather bright red and I can't be positive it was actually blood :rofl:



Lower abdomen feels full 

Belly button was really itchy last night


----------



## miel

yaya said:


> Hi Miel!
> 
> When do you normally start spotting hun? Fingers x the spotting and the :witch: stay far, far away!!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Yaya xx


well last cycle i started on the same cycle day as today it's usually a little very faint pinkish CM can stop and start again 2 days later or sometimes it will just the day before AF ...so i am starting to watch now!!!

ps: you can see the sign "* "on my last 2 chart when i start to keep track of it


----------



## yaya

Miel: I'll be stalking yr chart now hunnie! Hope the spotting stays far away! 

Chris: Hi hun! Thanks for sharing. You've definitely got all the classic symptoms ... when will you think of testing?

:hug:

Yaya xxx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Yaya :hi:

I won't be testing until at least the 17th - AF is due the 14th or 15th.


----------



## yaya

Good girl for waiting Chris! I'm a firm believer in holding out myself. 

:hug:

Yaya xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

I almost forgot about the spoting and cramps.
i get them cd25 or cd26.
So I'll be on the lookout this weekend. I want IB not AF!!!!!!


----------



## yaya

Morning girls

Well, 5 DPO today! My temp went up a little again this morning (36.85) -- which is higher than usual for this phase in my cycle. Other than that, no symptoms! I have a slight cold but I don't think that qualifies as a symptom unfortunately!! :rofl: I also have a weird 'full' feeling in my lower tummy but I had that last month & clearly was not pregnant! :rofl: 

How is everyone else today?

:hug: :hugs:

Yaya xx


----------



## yaya

Oops, I forgot -- I've got some weird spots on my chin --unusual for this phase of my cycle & I just noticed I'm developing a fever blister on my lower lip! Joys!!! I don't know whether these count as 'symptoms' but thought I'd note them down anyway! :rofl:


----------



## yaya

Hey -- any more symptom spotters out there?? I feel like I'm talking to myself! :rofl:


----------



## Halle71

Sounding good yaya, chillbilly and miel!
When I was pg before my m/c I got weird spots on my chin. I tested +ve when AF was 8 days late and the very next day I had about 20 spots on my chin and jaw. White but not with proper heads that you could squeeze (sorry tmi!). I've also read on here that a cold can be a symptom.... Not to mention nausea, metal taste... how exciting :happydance:

I am 10 DPO and have no symptoms but I didn't really have any last time. Not until AF was due and then it was just tiredness, hunger and feeling skinny despite eating for England! The spots and sore boobs came at about 20 DPO. 
My chart is all over the place and I have nothing to compare with but I don't think it looks very good. I think the dip was the result of having no sleep - bed at 2am and up at 5.30 am, so there is no implantation dip. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21a292 
Guess I'll wait and test early next week.

Hx


----------



## yaya

Hi Halle

Thanks for sharing hun! 

I took a peek at yr chart and think it looks good -- it has a nice stable upwards trend going on the last few days which I've seen on some other pregnancy charts. Fingers x!

Keep us posted!

:hug:

Yaya xx


----------



## Chris77

Still no sore boobs but the nips feel a little tingly and get itchy from time to time.

Was really short with DH last night, then felt really bad and wanted to cry and laid in his lap. :rofl:

Felt sick while playing games on my laptop - actually went to bed early.

Watching cars make a turn this morning made me dizzy. 

Been sneezing (don't normally sneeze unless I'm coming down with a cold)

Felt like I had something in my throat this morning.

AF like cramp in uterus - but that could have been wind. :rofl:


----------



## jacky24

Can i join:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Im just kidding, 13DPO .... that sucks

:hug:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Don't worry jacky24.... We'll have our eyes on you waiting for you to TEST!!!!!!!

I m so happy to see your visit with Homeopath has given you results so soon!!!!!!!!
I will be visiting mine soon.


----------



## claire-eedie

This is a great thread! Sure my OH thinks I am going mad with all my so-called symptoms, but I definitely feel out of sorts. Nausea every now and again, especially if I don't eat regularly. Tiredness -wanting to sleep late afternoon. Weird taste in mouth for a few days now. Dizziness if I don't eat regularly. And now my stomach's started feeling all tight.... Oh, and I'm snappy and weepy!!!!!
God, if these are psychosomatic symtoms then I am seriously f**ked up!!!!
:dohh:


----------



## yaya

Wow Claire -- those symptoms sound fantabulous!! Hope this is it for you hun. When is AF due??

I am totally symptom free today -- other than a sore throat and flaking skin on my forehead which I don't think even I can label as pregnancy symptoms!! :rofl: The only good sign I have is a chart with higher than usual temps. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday!

:hug:

Yaya xx


----------



## claire-eedie

Well yeah, you'd think so yaya, wouldn't you? But I think they're just too textbook. I mean, I've read every book/article going, and had two kids, so I know exactly what to look for.... So I think I might be imposing symptoms on myself! Still, af due on Thurs, so I'll soon know!!
Hope you're having a great weekend.
Claire xx


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning everyone - or Good Afternoon as the case for you gals in England.

Lots of CM this morning. Thought AF arrived 8 days early. Boobs still aren't sore which is worrying me because I think maybe I haven't ovulated. :dohh:


----------



## CHILLbilly

My lovely OH is making his world famous curry potatoe something or other.....

I LOVE CURRY

BUT I think I'm gonna barf....... the smell is to strong ( i am also a garlic lover so love strong spicey scents)
_my nausea actually went away for a day _BUT its back i guess
*My body *sure does love getting my hopes up for testing......
Probably likes all the wine I get to drink when AF shows........

I am trying to be positive.......wish I had a few more tests..haha 
Just one left so will wait til Sunday.


----------



## Chris77

Sounds positive. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## yaya

Absolutely no symptoms out of the ordinary for me at the moment! :cry:

Not feeling very hopeful today. 

:hug: :hugs:

Yaya xx


----------



## Chris77

Not feeling very hopeful today either.

I had a gush of watery cm when I woke up this morning. I thought I had peed my pants! :rofl: Then, when I went to the bathroom and wiped I had a bunch of EWCM. I know that this can happen a week after ovulation as well as in early pregnancy but now I'm all worried that I didn't ovulate last week but I"m so sure that I did! I also have pimples don't get them until after I've ovulated. :shrug: I highly doubt I'm ovulating now - I'm almost positive I ovulated betwee July 31-August 4th. 

Has anyone had gushy water cm and ewcm in very early pregnancy?


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hey chris, from what i read u can get CM early pregnancy i am actually having that too, i test of the 17th, so we test around the same, i been using the bathroom a lot also, good luck girl :) i hope we get our BFP!


----------



## Chris77

snowbrdbella8 said:


> hey chris, from what i read u can get CM early pregnancy i am actually having that too, i test of the 17th, so we test around the same, i been using the bathroom a lot also, good luck girl :) i hope we get our BFP!

Oh, I test on the 17th too! Been using the bathroom alot as well. I'll keep my fingers crossed for us!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

:) it sounds good chris ... i think you just may have a BFP... I will pray for us both! good luck, let me know how your testing goes!! WHen is AF due for you, what day?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Good like girlies. I can FINALLY joing this thread FF has now confrimed i'm 3 DPO. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## yaya

Still no symptoms other than cramping (not unusual for me in the 2ww) and higher than normal temps ... 

How is everyone else getting on?

:hug:

Yaya xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

No symptoms so far except creamy CM, if that is even a symptom? XXX


----------



## Chris77

snowbrdbella8 said:


> :) it sounds good chris ... i think you just may have a BFP... I will pray for us both! good luck, let me know how your testing goes!! WHen is AF due for you, what day?

She's due Saturday the 16th or Sunday the 17th. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## Chris77

Still no sore boobs, lots of CM. Last night a smell really bothered me - there were rags next to me and it suddenly smelled like rotten food (eventhough they had cleaner on the rags not food) as soon I moved them away, the smell went away. The rags have been there for weeks and never once noticed the smell until last night

Cramps this morning, generally just on one side, sometimes it alternates.


----------



## Chris77

Ok, so I went to throw out my OPK's that I took and I noticed that the OPK I took Saturday seems a bit darker today. :shrug: Which could only mean 2 things, 1) I'm ovulating way later than I thought or 2) the opk is picking up some HCG? But how could it pick it up so soon? AF is 5 days away. :shrug: So maybe I'm having a long cycle this month? Or another possibility, I just imagined the line was a little darker - but I did sit and compare all 3 OPK's for quite awhile...... Ugh and there's no way to BD now just in case as DH is sick. :dohh: 

I have to scrutinize the test again..... :rofl:


----------



## krissi

OK what the hell I am going to symptom spot too!!

Today is 3dpo no really symptoms except for some twinging in my ovary and some lower back pain.... hmm can you even count that as symptoms this early on..... well I haven't got anything else to offer so that will have to do!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Hey chris,

I read that the OPK gets darker if its been sitting out, so i would say that its no good anymore, so i think u have ovulated, u could always take another OPK test, but i am pretty sure its not gonna be postive lol.. .

your CM, and the smell and the cramps is a good thing, i think your like me and worried too much... my last 3 temps have all been high i am usually 96.1 to 96.7 the past 3 days i am 97.1 to 97.6 .. so you should look there too.... 

if you wanna talk message me :)

good luck to you other girls also the 2ww is horriable!!!! so nervous, lol i pray all the time


----------



## Chris77

Thank you! That makes me feel so much better! lol


----------



## browneyedshorty81

your welcome :) I worry too, i use the CBFM and it gave me my 2 peaks then the high and now low, but i just use a old stick now i dont wanna waste my sticks lol.. i learned that in a forum... sooooo just think postive thoughts and lets wait til this weekend, and see :) i'm here for u


----------



## Chris77

I just got a positive on the opk I just took - didn't wait long enough. I must be ovulating now on day 26!!! :dohh:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

ur not suppose to let it sit out for more then 2-5 minutes i read..... i dont think ur ovulating right now, i would go get a pg test, but it could be too soon, hmmm making me wonder though im going to go test just to see what it says lol


----------



## browneyedshorty81

ok so i just took another one, just waiting to see, i was temped to do the pg, but it would come up as BFN, bc its only 3po


----------



## Chris77

K, I ran out and got an hpt. My whole county is under a tornado warning (right now having a severe thunderstorm) and I go out and buy an hpt! Crazy you say? Wait until tomorrow? Now THAT would be crazy!! :rofl:

So, I'm waiting for my urine to build up so I can take an hpt. It'll probably be too early though with AF 5 days away. Also bought a CBFM and will try that later on too.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:hi: Girls, can I join.....4 dpo tomorrow:happydance:

Good luck with that hpt in the morning Chris77.....hope it s a bfp for you!!

I have sore bb's, which I always get around o...they should start o ease off, nips have gotten more sensitive...bbs are like road maps, I swear all my veins in my body are in my boobs!!
Back ache and a kinda weird pelvic ache, that feels like a constant ache, right low down in my pelvic area and inbetween my legs at the top...weird.
Oh and ive broken out in big boil like spots..ewwww not nice.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

chris did u get a clear blue moniter? just making sure u got the moniter, and just not the clear blue sticks!

Also i dont think ur ovulating on day 26 hun, i think that test was wrong... i bought a pg test too but waitin til thursday, god i hope im pregnant,

my bbs never get sore or anything, i kinda hate it, but i had a breast reduction when i was 15, yeah young lol, but i dont know i dont get tender or anything :( sucks for me, but i do have signs, gooooooooooood luck girls!!! XOXOOoX


----------



## browneyedshorty81

ps how do i get one of the sigs with my name :( I love it


----------



## krissi

Chris did you do the test?!!

4dpo today, still having the twinges and another temp rise... yippee!! No other symptoms for me!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

Chris, curious to what happened, haven't talked to u since yest!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

krissi said:


> Chris did you do the test?!!
> 
> 4dpo today, still having the twinges and another temp rise... yippee!! No other symptoms for me!

Did ur temp go up? mine was 96.1 to 96.7 then after i O'd, it went up to 97.1 to 97.6 for 3 days, then today it went to to 96.8 ... :/ but i know i ovulated already, very weird.. going to check in the am again.. ah


----------



## krissi

Yep my temp has been going up every day it went from:

Sat 36.2
Sun 36.3
Mon 36.4
Tues 36.6
Weds 36.7


----------



## Chris77

Krissi and Snowbrd

Well I got my positive on the opk on Monday. Monday was also the last day I noticed EWCM, so I'm assuming I ovulated Tuesday. We DTD Monday and last night, so hoping we caught the egg!

So, today I am (once again) 1 dpo.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

aren't u a 30 day cyle though? and u o'd on what CD ?


----------



## Chris77

I'm usually on a 30/31 day cycle but have had 43 day cycles this year as well. 

I'm also 100% sure I only ovulated yesterday or Monday. I never got a positive opk on the days I THOUGHT I was ovulating and had no EWCM. Up until Tuesday, I had loads of EWCM and a positive opk, plus a sharp pain in my left ovary, so that HAD to be ovulation.

So, I guess I'm going back to a 40 day cycle this month UNLESS I have only a 5 day LP which I'm sure isn't the case.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

ah okay ;) ..

when are u going to test???


----------



## Chris77

Probably the 25th or 26th.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

goodluck hun :)


----------



## Chris77

Thank you, hopefully the :witch: won't catch me before then - or after for that matter. lol


----------



## browneyedshorty81

yeah tell me about it.. I'm nervous as hell.. AF is due Monday :( Stay way witch, pretty please


----------



## emmaleextc

Hi everyone, right now I'm 8dpo and getting some symptoms but I'm still not sure. Just hoping for the moment. On 3dpo I got a fever blister. On 4dpo I got what I think was implantation bleeding (lasted only one day). On 7dpo I started getting some major mood swings, got extremely gassy and aggressive. And today (8dpo) I got extremely dizzy this morning and my boyfriend had to carry me to the bathroom so I wouldn't fall. Anyone want to share with me?


----------



## jogami

I am TTC for a month now (I know that sounds far too short to be concerned!) LOL but my DH and I lived together for 3 yrs before tying the knot and we've never ever used any protection or preventative methods. This is first month REALLY trying and I thought I'd be preggers long ago but alas.... Thing is we bd'd 2-3 nights leading up to O and the night before OPK was positive.. First month charting and I've learnt so much thanks to these boards! RE said DH's sperm count is good and motility too, morphology is only10% tho but it might just take longer to get BFP! Thing is I'm 3 DPO and I'm so emotional and been feeling ovulation-like pains ??? Can anyone offer some advice... Maybe I just want to be preggers so bad that I'm super-sensitive... Wishing all the ladies here their bundle of joy wrapped in love :)


----------



## haacke_elisac

Hey! I'm 7 DPO and I have sore bbs, dizziness, and cramping with some heavy discharge. I get all of these before AF, but it's not usually this close to when I O'd! I'm staying positive! Good luck :)


----------



## livehappy

Hi Yaya! :)

I will be 4 DPO tomorrow, & I will join the 2ww with you. Bst wishes for pg symptoms!!


----------

